# Almost



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Almost

Please, God, WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Almost
> Almost
> Almost
> Almost
> ...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't get it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I don't get it.


Ahhhh . . . .
But you
ALMOST GOT IT !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

More fun than a barrel of Monkeys.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Has


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> More fun than a barrel of Monkeys.


HAS ANYONE ever Actually SEEN a barrell of monkeys ?

I think we should ship one to Uber Corporate at once !

Swayambhunath Condensed . . .
The Kinetic energy of cutting golf balls in half.
Similar to atomic chain reaction . . .

Humming " Right in Two"-Tool. . . . .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ahhhh . . . .
> But you
> ALMOST GOT IT !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss



wontgetfooledagain said:


> I don't get it.


I don't remember this post - I was pretty checked out. I think I was in my car for like 15 hours driving, and it was like a bonus that I didn't get because Uber stopped sending me calls. Or, it was like... I was in a good mood, and was determined to stay that way (be positive), and then an Uber ride(s) happened. Something along those lines, but I remember feeling out of my mind. And, like, all I could articulate was a gif.



Trump Economics said:


> Almost
> 
> Please, God, WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!
> View attachment 245401


Rakos


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm surprised no one is raising he!! about that video where they dance like black people. Cause that is one creepy video.
And generally I get along with black people very well.

Perhaps this is what Corporate looks like.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Has
> 
> HAS ANYONE ever Actually SEEN a barrel of monkeys ?
> .


dude... barrels of monkeys are an old school thing..

I'm not even that old and i know what they are.










However I will say that they aren't much fun. So being more fun than a barrel full of monkeys?

That's a low bar...

That's like Dhara being a better CEO low bar.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So , Trump what happened? Did you find another job and if yes which area of employment - financing , sales , retail ? 
Curious


----------

